# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  5 Most Nutritious Veggies for your Garden

## Network

From the survival mom.  I hear that her message board handle is @Trinnity

http://thesurvivalmom.com/2013/01/11...e-home-garden/

Broccoli
Peas
Leafy Greens
Lima Beans 
Beets

I only have a problem with the last one.  
Broccoli  :Love1:

----------


## OceanloverOH

> From the survival mom.  I hear that her message board handle is @Trinnity
> 
> http://thesurvivalmom.com/2013/01/11...e-home-garden/
> 
> Broccoli
> Peas
> Leafy Greens
> Lima Beans 
> Beets
> ...


I love nearly all vegetables....especially pickled beets, from this short list  :Love7: 
In fact, there are only 3 vegetables I can think of that I won't eat.  Brussels sprouts, lima beans, and black-eyed peas.  The only veg I have ever had any luck growing, though, is cherry tomatoes.....they take over my yard in the summer!

----------


## patrickt

I grew up eating vegetables but it was for financial reasons and not religious. I love vegetables but avoid a few. I don't care for turnips but I love turnip greens. I don't eat zucchini. Both turnips and zucchini have unpleasant histories with me.

----------


## Trinnity

Veggies are yummy. Love them all.

----------


## countryboy

Okra is the onliest veggie I don't care for. Nasty, slimy, yuck.

I grow a small garden never tend it well. Usually get some good stuff in spite of myself. My soil isn't too great on this patch, need a few more years of amending.

----------


## lostbeyond

Veggies are great, I  :Love5:  veggies, also  :Icon Cherry:  too.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Okra is the onliest veggie I don't care for. Nasty, slimy, yuck.
> 
> I grow a small garden never tend it well. Usually get some good stuff in spite of myself. My soil isn't too great on this patch, need a few more years of amending.


 @countryboy, you are right about okra being slimy if not cooked properly (yuck!)  But cooked properly and/or in the right dish, it can be wonderful.  I like it sliced, breaded and deep-fried until it's almost crunchy, with a ranch dip.  I also would never dream of making a gumbo without it.

----------


## patrickt

My mother had leftover soup. A large container held leftover veggies and any meat scraps we might have. On the weekend, mom made leftover soup which was 95% veggies and always had some okra.

One day Mom got word that an elderly friend was ill. Arthur didn't know his exact age but his older brother cold remember slavery so Arthur was old. Mom grabbed the leftover soup and off we went. Every day for a week, Arthur got two bowls of leftover soup and then he left is bed and lived for a few more years. He swore Mom's leftover soup was magic.

I love vegetables but don't care for Vegetarians, capitalized.

----------


## Jenda

We always have a very large garden.  It does require some work, but its way less expensive than buying organic produce from a supermarket or farmers market.  I also do a lot of canning.  I'm a bit picky about what vegetables I eat, but my family likes them all.  I've seen okra, but I have never had it nor would I know how to cook it.

----------


## OceanloverOH

Here's a recipe for fried okra:

Breaded Fried Okra

2 lbs fresh okra
½ cup all-purpose flour
½ tsp salt
½ tsp ground black pepper
2 of the gallon-size ziploc baggies
½ cup yellow cornmeal
½ cup pancake mix
1 of the gallon-size ziploc FREEZER baggies
2/3 cup vegetable oil

Bringa large pot of water to a rolling boil. Beside your stove top, place a large mixing bowl full of ice water.

Rinse the okra in warm water. Place the okra into the boiling water to blanch for three minutes. Remove from the pot and place directly into the bowl of ice water for another three minutes.

Remove the okra from the ice water and blot dry with paper towels. Chop the okra into 2-inch round slices, discarding stems, and set to the side. Place flour, salt and pepper into first baggie and shake to mix. Place a handful of sliced okra into the baggie and shake to coat in flour. Remove okra to clean dry bowl with tongs and repeat until all okra is coated in flour.  Discard baggie.

Fill a small bowl with milk. With tongs, dip each piece of flour-coated okra into the milk and set to the side.

Combine cornmeal and pancake mix in 2nd baggie. Shake lightly to combine evenly. Place a handful of floured, milk-moistened okra in the mixture, shake to coat and put cornmeal-coated okra slices into the ziploc FREEZER baggie. Repeat until all okra is coated and in the freezer bag.  Seal the freezer bag and freeze for at least 24 hours (this step is important; if the okra is not frozen, the coating will fall off).

When ready to serve, heat vegetable oil in a large frying pan over high heat.  Place a handful of frozen okra into the frying pan and cook, turning lightly, for eight minutes or until golden brown. Remove and repeat until all of the okra is fried.  Serve with ranch dressing for dipping.

----------

countryboy (01-23-2013),Network (01-23-2013)

----------


## Network

Fried okra is delicious, I don't really like it boiled (slimy and hairy).  I do however declare war on anyone who does not like black-eyed peas or lima beans with Chow Chow!

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Fried okra is delicious, I don't really like it boiled (slimy and hairy).  I do however declare war on anyone who does not like black-eyed peas or lima beans with Chow Chow!


We don't need to do battle :Fighting0074: @Network....you can have MY black-eyed peas and lima beans and we'll both be happy!

----------

Network (01-23-2013)

----------


## Network

> We don't need to do battle@Network....you can have MY black-eyed peas and lima beans and we'll both be happy!



Deal, OceanLoverOhio.  I'd love the ocean too if I lived in Ohio.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Deal, OceanLoverOhio.  I'd love the ocean too if I lived in Ohio.


Yeah....born and raised in southern California....and ended up here for love.  WHAT WAS I THINKING?????

----------


## Network

> Yeah....born and raised in southern California....and ended up here for love.  WHAT WAS I THINKING?????


lol.  Things are cold all over.

----------


## Roadmaster

In fact I made fresh peas with snaps, butter-beans, carrots, chopped up potatoes,a little fresh corn  and put a roast in the crock pot on slow that we ate tonight. I put beef bullion in the water but you can add to taste. There won't be any left overs and it's a big pot. Some put a small about of onions and whole tomatoes but I knew my kids don't like that. I rarely eat the meat but it will have to come off real easy and yes I do add a tad of salt and pepper. Hey you gotta live sometimes. This was my favorite growing up but I pass the meat these days and only eat the vegs.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> In fact I made fresh peas with snaps, butter-beans, carrots, chopped up potatoes,a little fresh corn  and put a roast in the crock pot on slow that we ate tonight. I put beef bullion in the water but you can add to taste. There won't be any left overs and it's a big pot. Some put a small about of onions and whole tomatoes but I knew my kids don't like that. I rarely eat the meat but it will have to come off real easy and yes I do add a tad of salt and pepper. Hey you gotta live sometimes. This was my favorite growing up but I pass the meat these days and only eat the vegs.


My hubby is a big meat-eater, me just once in awhile.  I made a crockpot roast the other day and put lots of onions, baby carrots and potatoes in with it.  He ate the beef and I ate the veggies and we were both happy!

----------


## countryboy

> My hubby is a big meat-eater, me just once in awhile.  I made a crockpot roast the other day and put lots of onions, baby carrots and potatoes in with it.  He ate the beef and I ate the veggies and we were both happy!


Your husband is a *very* lucky man.  :Smile:

----------

OceanloverOH (02-01-2013)

----------


## liberal_hack

I prefer to stir fry my veggies but a health nut friend told us that steaming is best but not too much. She said that raw is not good nor is over-cooking. 

Why is eating healthy so confusing..............

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Your husband is a *very* lucky man.


Why thank you, @countryboy....what a nice thing to say!   :Love7:

----------

